# OLA 'make check' runs into assertion failed (C++)



## RenZO (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,

I already posted about OLA on this forum when dealing with some usb settings.
But I will explain again what is OLA : Open Lighting Architecture.
OLA is a framework for lighting purposes, so it provides a way to use DMX and RDM protocols (used in theaters and many shows).
Transport could be over IP or USB devices. More infos and code on the website:
http://www.opendmx.net/index.php/OLA

I test it on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE.
OLA builds fine, make, make install is ok and I can run it without problems.
But now I try to understand some errors with make check on the E1.31 plugin (network plugin):


```
RootSenderTest.cpp:54:Assertion
Test name: ola::plugin::e131::RootSenderTest::testRootSender
assertion failed
- Expression: false

RootSenderTest.cpp:54:Assertion
Test name: ola::plugin::e131::RootSenderTest::testRootSenderWithCustomCID
assertion failed
- Expression: false

Failures !!!
Run: 39   Failure total: 2   Failures: 2   Errors: 0
FAIL: E131Tester
```



```
UDPTransportTest.cpp:51:Assertion
Test name: ola::plugin::e131::UDPTransportTest::testUDPTransport
assertion failed
- Expression: false

Failures !!!
Run: 8   Failure total: 1   Failures: 1   Errors: 0
FAIL: TransportTester
```


The code is there:
http://code.google.com/p/open-lighting/source/browse/plugins/e131/e131/RootSenderTest.cpp

http://code.google.com/p/open-lighting/source/browse/plugins/e131/e131/UDPTransportTest.cpp

Of course you can use git to clone the whole code.

The check is fine under Linux and NetBSD.
The author (Simon) already had a look to this error but we don't figure out what is the problem. Any C++ expert is welcome 

Thanks
RenZO


----------

